# Windows 10 wont recognize wireless adapter



## Harrison Raskin

So i recently installed the free copy of windows 10 and found i had no internet connection. I get internet from a wireless adapter that connects to my home's router and none of the networks would show up, and in "manage connected devices" it said "setup incomplete, connect to the internet." when i tired to re-install the software, it told me to connect the adapter to a usb slot, and then could not detect the adapter. Please Help


----------



## flavallee

> i recently installed the free copy of windows 10 and found i had no internet connection


What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your computer?

Did you upgrade from Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1, 32-bit or 64-bit?

---------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Network Adapters* heading.

What's the exact description of the devices listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet

And are there any warnings or errors in Device Manager?

Is your wireless adapter a USB device?


----------



## Harrison Raskin

flavallee said:


> What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your computer?
> 
> Did you upgrade from Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1, 32-bit or 64-bit?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Network Adapters* heading.
> 
> What's the exact description of the devices listed there?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE
> I upgraded from windows 8.1 64 bit and I have a custom built computer.
> 
> When I extend the network adapters heading it comes up with
> 
> Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) 1218-V
> 
> and
> 
> NETGEAR A6100 Wifi Adapter #2
> 
> However when i double click on the NETGEAR Wifi Adapter, In the "Device Status" box, it says "Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware"


----------



## Harrison Raskin

TerryNet said:


> And are there any warnings or errors in Device Manager?
> 
> Is your wireless adapter a USB device?


Other than a yellow warning triangle on my netgear adapter, no. And yes its a usb device


----------



## TerryNet

See if you can download (using ethernet or another computer) and install the latest driver from Netgear's web site.


----------



## flavallee

> I have a custom built computer
> 
> When I extend the network adapters heading it comes up with
> Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) 1218-V
> and
> NETGEAR A6100 Wifi Adapter #2


Advise us what the brand name and model number of the motherboard is.
That will help us identify its integrated ethernet device.

*NETGEAR A6100
 AC600 Dual Band WiFi USB Mini Adapter*

Its listed driver (1.0.0.12) appears to be for Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7 and Windows 8.1, 32-bit and 64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet

Given the info Frank just posted I'd try the appropriate 8.1 driver.


----------



## flavallee

Driver file *10.0.12* is for all 4 Windows versions.

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/23925

I dug a little deeper and found driver file *10.0.17* which also supports all 4 Windows versions.

It's a beta release that supposedly resolves installation issues with Windows 8.1.

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/24524/related/1

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Harrison Raskin

TerryNet said:


> See if you can download (using ethernet or another computer) and install the latest driver from Netgear's web site.


What do you mean with another computer? I assume you mean by use of some cord?


----------



## TerryNet

To download the file you need to use a computer that has internet access.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Netgear have not issued a windows 10 driver for that A6100
http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/29490

so you may struggle to have 10 accept it and use it
as my colleague has said your best bet is perhaps the 8.1 driver - it may work.
If not perhaps a question to Netgear - if they have any intention of issuing the actual W10 driver

EDIT
The chip is a realtek 8811AU as Netgear do not make the actual IC that works the wireless
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_A6100
I suggest you try a - update driver software from device manager and browse to realtek - all being well you may find the 8812
So that is right click the adapter in device manager - update driver software
then on the window that opens click browse my computer
then let me pick from a list of device drivers
then uncheck show compatible hardware
then on left window - scroll to Realtek semi conductor corporation
there may be two entries for that check the second one first
then on the window to the right scroll down to realtek and see if you have the 8812AU listed for wireless lan usb

if so select that - ignore a warning about the incorrect hardware and install it
See if it will work

Please see screenshot - mine is not of course the Netgear but you should still see the Realtek as shown on my screenshot - YOU WANT as above 8812 not as screenshot which is 8821

It is a long shot but worth a try


----------



## flavallee

If your NETGEAR wireless adapter does indeed have a *Realtek RTL8811AU* chipset, it has drivers for Windows XP/Vista/7/8/8.1, but not for Windows 10.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Harrison Raskin

Macboatmaster said:


> View attachment 242282
> Netgear have not issued a windows 10 driver for that A6100
> http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/29490
> 
> so you may struggle to have 10 accept it and use it
> as my colleague has said your best bet is perhaps the 8.1 driver - it may work.
> If not perhaps a question to Netgear - if they have any intention of issuing the actual W10 driver
> 
> EDIT
> The chip is a realtek 8811AU as Netgear do not make the actual IC that works the wireless
> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_A6100
> I suggest you try a - update driver software from device manager and browse to realtek - all being well you may find the 8812
> So that is right click the adapter in device manager - update driver software
> then on the window that opens click browse my computer
> then let me pick from a list of device drivers
> then uncheck show compatible hardware
> then on left window - scroll to Realtek semi conductor corporation
> there may be two entries for that check the second one first
> then on the window to the right scroll down to realtek and see if you have the 8812AU listed for wireless lan usb
> 
> if so select that - ignore a warning about the incorrect hardware and install it
> See if it will work
> 
> Please see screenshot - mine is not of course the Netgear but you should still see the Realtek as shown on my screenshot - YOU WANT as above 8812 not as screenshot which is 8821
> 
> It is a long shot but worth a try


Should I actually worry about this damaging my computer? If it does, is there an easy fix? Or a fix at all?


----------



## Macboatmaster

It will not damage the computer - try what I said, I believe that the entry I gave you 8812 is on windows 10


----------

